# New house and a lot of weed... Help!



## Whatislawn (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello! New homeowner here with no knowledge of how to take care of lawns lol...
We walked into a not taken care of lawn. Small one in the back about 25ftx10.
Now I'm finding all kind of problems and thinking I need to just take it all out and sod it fresh. But I want to see if I can solve it first incase this happens again in the future. I sprayed the Weeds B Gone + Crabgrass. I saw them wilter a bit but not really killing it after a week. So the wife and I pulled out the weeds bit by bit then found this thick root growing everywhere underneath the grass.









This is the weed that took big patches of the grass we pulled out:









Not even sure what grass is supposed to grow here... but here are other weeds found everywhere:

























Not sure if this is save-able... what should I do? Oh and I found some of those bugs underneath too, not many but some.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I can't tell which plant you and to keep and which you consider weeds. I see some poa annua, some broadleaf weeds, and a bunch of other stuff I can't ID.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

There's plantain, dandelion, and oxalis. There's another one but the pic isnt close enough to id.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Top pick looks like bermuda grass.s. Other IDs look correct, and also lots of Poa Annua.

Weed B Gone isn't going to do anything to the Poa or some of the others, but plantain and dandelion will be toast.

Let's see some pics of the whole yard, and see what your budget is, that will determine what we recommend.


----------

